# Empata samba



## Bohemia_Roan

¡Hola! 

¡Me da muchísimo gusto volver a este maravilloso foro!

Me encontré con este particular término y pido su ayuda para encontrarle una traducción al español. La frase es: 

"Aquele ali es mó empata samba"

El contexto alrededor de la frase, es que están hablando sobre un patrón, un jefe quién es odiado por sus empleados.

De antemano les agradezco mucho su tiempo y su atención.

Cuídense mucho y portense mal.

Saludos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Aquele ali é mó empata samba" = aquele ali é uma pessoa que põe problemas/dificuldades em/para qualquer coisa.

O, en español: "nuestro jefe no ayuda en nada/nuestro jefe crea problemas para todos".


----------



## Vanda

Eu nunca tinha visto a expressão. Descobri que está ligada a grupos folclóricos no nordeste brasileiro. Mas se alguém disser isso pra mim, no contexto que você colocou, eu entendo como sendo ''maior estraga-prazeres/estraga-festa''. 


> Quando a situação é normalizada, surge o Empata Samba interrompendo a festa.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Eu nunca tinha visto a expressão. Descobri que está ligada a grupos folclóricos no nordeste brasileiro. Mas se alguém disser isso pra mim, no contexto que você colocou, eu entendo como sendo ''maior estraga-prazeres/estraga-festa''.


Vanda, é uma variação do nosso conhecido (e chulo) "empata-foda".


----------



## Vanda

Ah.............


----------



## Bohemia_Roan

Vanda, muito obrigada!!

Gracias a ti he aprendido muchas cosas muy interesantes sobre el portugués. ¡Eres mi heroína!

Muchas gracias también a tí WhoSoyEu.

Saludos,

Bohemia Roan


----------



## reme66

E em portuguÊs de portugal não seria desmancha-prazeres?


----------



## Carfer

reme66 said:


> E em portuguÊs de portugal não seria desmancha-prazeres?



Numa versão bem-educada, sim. Para uma variante mais grosseira, o que o Who sugeriu no post #4 também serve muito bem (ainda que com o segundo termo habitualmente no plural. O '_empata' _não costuma empatar só uma, ou talvez os portugueses tenham a mania das grandezas).


----------



## zema

Una versión educada en español podría ser: _aguafiesta_s.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

zema said:


> Una versión educada en español podría ser: _aguafiesta_s.


----------



## Sabinero07

Me desculpam a ignorância, o *mó*, é por muito?


----------



## patriota

Sabinero07, sim, _mó_ é uma palavra usada coloquialmente para aumentar a intensidade de algo.

Ele é mó mentiroso. = Ele é muito mentiroso / um grande  mentiroso / o maior mentiroso.


----------



## Sabinero07

Valeu 
 Obrigado patriota


----------

